# New update?



## skimphish

Whats the deal with the new update that I just got on my Charge? Basically it looks like a de-bloated kinda thing from what I read on verizon's website. I kinda figured updates would kinda be slowing down since this is a relatively old phone.

I'm have Tweaked right now, so anyway to disable the update message?


----------



## hturner5312

Yes, I was surpriised to the this update come along also? If this update is accepted how will it affect my charge, I'm also running Tweaked 3.2??


----------



## Halo

My wife has the Charge and is running an older ROM. She accepted the update this morning and she got the Android with the exclamation mark. Doh!


----------



## RickAugust

Ive been hitting install later for days now. It will update to FP8. From the pdf it looks like it adding features too that are baked into Android 4.0+ and removing bloatware. Strange indeed.


----------



## JihadSquad

RickAugust said:


> Ive been hitting install later for days now. It will update to FP8. From the pdf it looks like it adding features too that are baked into Android 4.0+ and removing bloatware. Strange indeed.


Change fp5 in the ro.build.fingerprint line in build.prop to fp8.


----------



## RickAugust

Is that to avoid the update all together?


----------



## JihadSquad

RickAugust said:


> Is that to avoid the update all together?


That's to stop the popup. It checks which build you are on from that line, so if it sees FP8 it will stop. If you change it back or flash a stock ROM you can do the update again, although you should flash stock before you do it no matter what.


----------



## RickAugust

JihadSquad said:


> That's to stop the popup. It checks which build you are on from that line, so if it sees FP8 it will stop. If you change it back or flash a stock ROM you can do the update again, although you should flash stock before you do it no matter what.


ok. Think Im flashing back to stock anyways for a good refresh. Its been acting a little slow the past couple weeks. Thanks!


----------



## JihadSquad

RickAugust said:


> ok. Think Im flashing back to stock anyways for a good refresh. Its been acting a little slow the past couple weeks. Thanks!


Yeah I just reflashed tweaked a couple days ago because I had been messing around too much.


----------



## Halo

I changed everything to FP8. I bought a Gnex from a friend for a killer deal, so she's getting an upgrade anyway.


----------



## coreysr

Do you change both instances of fp5 to fp8 or just the first one?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulN64007

coreysr said:


> Do you change both instances of fp5 to fp8 or just the first one?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


You can do both if you want to but the only one that matters is the one in the fingerprint line


----------



## mzchelle

The most important thing is, WILL the new update stop FoxFi from working, the same way 4.1.2 JB update did to GS3, etc.?


----------



## RickAugust

If you have root FoxFi isnt as necessary.


----------



## mzchelle

RickAugust said:


> If you have root FoxFi isnt as necessary.


Rooted or not, FoxFI and other Wifi tether apps are rendered useless now with the latest JB update.

I'm just giving enough warning to DC users. Not applicable if you don't have unlimited data plan.


----------



## RickAugust

Oh wow. Good to know.


----------



## MidnightNinja

mzchelle said:


> Rooted or not, FoxFI and other Wifi tether apps are rendered useless now with the latest JB update.
> 
> I'm just giving enough warning to DC users. Not applicable if you don't have unlimited data plan.


The Droid Charge has Gingerbread, and will not be getting updated past GB.


----------



## RickAugust

Just an FYI I flashed back to stock and took the new update. Then rooted and installed wifi tether apps. No problem so far.


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

The app devs will figure a way around it they always do

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

